# Ranking Ga Black Bears



## 900 Shooter (Jan 5, 2012)

I have shot two bears and the latest bear is going to score about 19 1/2 Pope & Young.
Someone asked where my bear ranked and there is no list that I can find. Georgia ranks bears by weight not by skull score. So far, I have found 13 official scored bears in the Pope & Young files since 2001. I know there are more big bear skulls out there. I will be glad to put together a list of black bears shot in Georgia and publish it for all to see. 
In order to make the list the skull must be measured and  officially scored by either a Boone & Crockett or a Pope & Young scorer. All legal kills with either gun and bow will be accepted. I am an official Pope & Young measurer and there are a lot of other measurers out there.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jan 6, 2012)

After some research thru the Pope & Young files, attached is a spreadsheet showing the top 20 bears killed with a bow. I am sure there are more out there so if you want to post your kill on the sheet, contact me with your score.
Thanks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on a great bear.


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 6, 2012)

Bill you truly  are the man, the old man but nevertheless the man.  I'm very excited for you.  I will never forget your calls on either of your bears just after each shot and the excitement in your voice.  Also our adventure this year on the gator hunt.  Maybe next year I will join yo on the bear hunts.  Congrats by brother.


----------



## mountain cat (Jan 8, 2012)

That's cool, and good to know.
I'm going to get my skull to
Ya so you can score it


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Cat,
No problem, 
Scoring is free and we can set up a date and time to meet, it takes about 5 minutes to score a bear skull.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 28, 2012)

I see one fella on that list that, if my memory serves me,  built a reputation for killing trophy bears, but had several of his "trophy" bears confiscated for killing over a bait pile.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got my bear skull back that I killed this season, the skull measures 21-3/4 inches gonna get it officially scored after skull dries. It is a bowkill that weighed 288lbs. It was a very scared up male.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to see this thread...that's me at #3. Brings back some awesome memories. Have moved away and unfortunately been away from both bear hunting and bow hunting for 5 years.

Used to practically live in those mtns during the bow season. Could tell some good tales. Seen as many as 5 different bears in 1 day. Hard to believe. I killed 3 in 3 years but that one was the 1st and biggest. 

He was estimated at 400 lbs, was 6.5 years old. Had a broken front leg that had healed over and had plenty of bird shot and a 22 bullet in him. Found all that during the skinning/processing.

Shot him at 16 yards out of a tree stand with a dan quillian recurve and cedar arrows on the 1st morning of the 1999 bow season on public land. Took 6 hrs to drag him out. Was not fun.

Would love to move back and start hunting them again.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Feb 5, 2013)

How about a B&C list?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe this will help .

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 23, 2013)

I have gone bear hunting and never got a thrill out of it. I killed an 8+1/2' brown ( on boat + paw compaired to my size 11 boot) and here is a photo of the bear my hunting partner killed.

By the way my bear's head is hanging on the right wall near the exit to the Mall in Bass Pro in Lawrenceville.

gt40

PS: My other hunting buddy did the photoshop.


----------



## t8ter (Mar 3, 2013)

So there is no booner GA bear or is this only p&y list.


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 29, 2016)

Can anyone provide any updates to this list?


----------



## ripplerider (May 1, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I see one fella on that list that, if my memory serves me,  built a reputation for killing trophy bears, but had several of his "trophy" bears confiscated for killing over a bait pile.



I'd bet a hundred dollars I know who you're talking about and you're exactly right that listing doesnt belong on there I know for a FACT! We should talk sometime privately.


----------



## brandonsc (May 11, 2016)

Finally got my bear scored He scored 19 5/16" got him on Dawson forest wma


----------



## tee p (May 15, 2016)

Here is a picture of # 2 and a couple that I have taken since then.  I am equally proud of all of them.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 15, 2016)

Tee, I remember when pics of that one first started being passed around.  Man, that is one whopper of a bear!  How close was the shot?


----------



## tee p (May 15, 2016)

I shot him at 9 yds, really didnt know he was that big until I found him.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 15, 2016)

The last 2 big bears I've shot, I really had no idea they were as big as they were until I ground checked them.  When the understory is still thick and green, it's hard to get a good look at a bear to really judge it well.


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 20, 2016)

I have one I killed in 2012 scored by P@Y I.D. # 1018, scored 19-10/16 in Rabun county and is not even on the list, but looks like it would tie for #8 which I think is pretty good for a old mountain bear.. I think but might be mistaken , that Mr. Bill may have been the guy that scored it. I have his business card but don't remember where I got it. LOL!!


----------

